# Nigeria Premium Packaging for Agriculture, Ice box, Food, Drink, Transport - PolyPac



## siteadmin

For all your packaging needs, including food, agriculture, seafood ice boxes, food trays, medical cooling boxes, electronic packaging and more - Polystyrene Industries - PolyPac is durable, lightweight, thermal insulated, shock-absorbent and versatile.

*Call: *08034080455 (WhatsApp Message)
or 08034040090 (WhatsApp Message)

*Click here to visit our website for more details*.​


 

 





 



*Call: *08034080455 (WhatsApp Message)
or 08034040090 (WhatsApp Message)

*Click here to visit our website for more details*.​


----------

